# MCI Trailors



## emtbuff (Jun 23, 2005)

Our fire department is looking in to making a MCI trailor. I was wondering if anyone else out there has a trailor that they pull out to scenes on MCI or used as a rehab trailor for those long hot summer calls we all get.  I am looking for ideas of a supply list or anything else that might be handy.  I think the main reason for making this for our deparment is storage of our extra equipment that only gets used once in a great while and when we need it no one knows were the extra stuff is being kept.  Thanks for any input.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 23, 2005)

How many people are you looking to handle?

The local MCI Trailer has 50 backboards, four pop-up tents, 20 chairs, 10 Small EMT bags from Moore Medical, 5 "H" cylinders, 5 Multilator units, Case of NRB's, case of Pedi NRB's, 2 Pedi EMT bags from Moore, 200 Triage Tags, Cases of Cravts, bandage rolls, 200 ct. bags of 4x4's, 1000 bottles of drinking water, 2 cases of sterile water, 2 cases of saline, case of burn sheets, cases of gloves, 50 army cots, cool spraying fan, cases of blankets & towels, mylar blankets, generator, lighting, cases of cold packs, MRE's, BP kits, and some smaller stuff. They also carry a Coleman Kitchen to cook at large fires, and electric coolers w/ gatorade. 

It's a pretty sweet set up!

http://www.penncareinc.com/sheltertrailer.htm

http://www.seequip.com/


----------

